# New to the Regiment



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Early, post July 1868 marked Webley. Pre-RIC, No 1, 1st pattern. Foliate engraved, double action in 442cf. Retailer marked John Rigby, Dublin. The #112 is a mystery as sn's were on left frame. Will remain so till I can get grips off and look for markings under them. Might be difficult because they'er extremely stuck and break these and there's no after market replacements!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Perhaps the "112" is a copper's personal number, for instance "PC 112" – Police Constable #112. (Or it was a senior officer's PC number at one time.)
2. Suppose you carefully introduced just a little Kroil (or other break-loose oil) between each grip and the frame? Let it sit for a while, and then use a thin knife blade (X-Acto #11?) to pry very gently between grip panel and frame.

What do you think?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. Perhaps the "112" is a copper's personal number, for instance "PC 112" - Police Constable #112. (Or it was a senior officer's PC number at one time.)
> 2. Suppose you carefully introduced just a little Kroil (or other break-loose oil) between each grip and the frame? Let it sit for a while, and then use a thin knife blade (X-Acto #11?) to pry very gently between grip panel and frame.
> 
> What do you think?


Gonna try some Kroil and set it in a sunny window and warm it up. Then a gentle tapping and go from there!
Thanx!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful piece.

How is the grip fastened I don't see any screws on the side?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

pic said:


> Beautiful piece.
> 
> How is the grip fastened I don't see any screws on the side?


They'er one piece, 'clam shell'. Secured top, under the hammer in the frame and bottom to the integral butt cap!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

lewwallace said:


> They'er one piece, 'clam shell'. Secured top, under the hammer in the frame and bottom to the integral butt cap!
> View attachment 2219


Good luck , be careful.

Do you know what kind of wood it is?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

pic said:


> Good luck , be careful.
> 
> Do you know what kind of wood it is?


Walnut, according to the Webley pundits(Dowell, Bruce, Black) they all are! Course there's Vulcanite but thats not till 1890's.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Sunny window trick worked! Had sun all day here and left it there several hrs after hypoing a small amount of Kroil along join. Couple gentle taps and it moved enough to wiggle it off. My other RICs frame no's match the clyinder but not here! Rear cylinder face has '73' frame shows '43'! Probably never know why. Don't think cylinder was replaced as the engraving matches!
Something else came up during investigation. In the grip cutout was Roman numeral VII; a check of 2 others revealed: II and IIII.Never noticed before! Will have to consult some experts elsewhere as I have not ever seen these markings addressed!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

very nice , would like to know when you find out. 
Thanks
:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> ...Rear cylinder face has '73' frame shows '43'! Probably never know why. Don't think cylinder was replaced as the engraving matches!...


Dammit, you're converting all of us into fellow Webley freaks!

Could it possibly be that you are misreading the number on the cylinder? Could the "7" actually be an incompletely-stamped "4"?
(Would an English "7" have the little European cross-bar?)

If that's not it, then could the engraving have been an aftermarket feature, rather than original to Webley?
Would original Webley engraving have included that not-a-serial-number "112"?
Maybe the original owner carried it while he was Mr. 112, had the damaged cylinder replaced, and then had the gun engraved as a keepsake.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve; The '7' is very distinct. I'mmmmmmmmm goin' w/aliens!!! All those ugly guns were made in another galaxy before they had contact w/humans and they didn't know what proper guns looked like!
Am anticipating response from an overseas pundit! Film at 11:00!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

pic said:


> very nice , would like to know when you find out.
> Thanks
> :smt1099


Pundits say: grip 'finisher's' id mark, or that it identifies the fitter/assembler!


----------

